# The Comcast Fiasco



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

Blazer President Larry Miller and the media team met before the game tonight with some season ticket holders to talk about the impasse with Comcast and Dish/Direct. I was there, here's a report:

* No surprise, but don't expect a deal for the rest of this year.

* They really do expect one before next season (my two cents - they said that this year too.) They are doing everything they can to put pressure on Comcast.

* If there is no deal by the end of next season, they will take legal action to get out of the deal.

* It was impossible to do a global deal from the beginning i.e., a deal with Comcast, Dish and Direct. I missed the reason, but basically, Comcast is supposed to be making "reasonable" efforts to make a deal. But, as a lawyer, I know that "reasonable" is the sort of word that makes lawyers rich. I wouldn't bank on that. 

That said, as Larry Miller said, they didn't have to do this tonight - people were frustrated and pissed and expressed that. The Blazer brass took it well. It was an open bar and open food and I thought a nice way to try and make the best of a bad situation. There are 300,000 Dish subscribers who don't get games for example.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oh boy, if they don't go another year they can opt out..how about if they don't FIX it before next year they opt out?

I knew from the get-go this wasn't going to be happening this year, and I doubt that it'll happen for next year either. But I've said it before, I've stopped caring about games being on tv.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Frankly, this entire situation makes me love and cherish the streaming game community that much more. I'll be sad when it's cracked down on.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

hoojacks said:


> Frankly, this entire situation makes me love and cherish the streaming game community that much more. I'll be sad when it's cracked down on.


Agreed, and in fact, thank god for the whole Comcast fiasco. I can stream games completely guilt free with the knowledge that Comcast doesn't deserve my money anyway.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

This might be a bit old but what exactly is the Comcast Fiasco? :biggrin:

I've always read comments about it on this board and never bothered to find out what it really is. I'm assuming a bad contract with Comcast and lots of Blazer fans and people in the area don't get the Comcast feed or something?

And I completely agree on the streaming community - very grateful for that.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> This might be a bit old but what exactly is the Comcast Fiasco?


Th Blazers inked a 10 year deal with Comcast to have Comcast create a sports channel to broadcast and distribute Blazer games. Comcast created the channel, but have yet to agreed to terms with either Dish or Direct TV, so that people (like me) who have satellite and not cable (Comcast) don't see about 90% of the games (other than what is on KGW.) People on the coast, who cant get Comcast, also are out of luck.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Stevenson said:


> Th Blazers inked a 10 year deal with Comcast to have Comcast create a sports channel to broadcast and distribute Blazer games. Comcast created the channel, but have yet to agreed to terms with either Dish or Direct TV, so that people (like me) who have satellite and not cable (Comcast) don't see about 90% of the games (other than what is on KGW.) People on the coast, who cant get Comcast, also are out of luck.


I see, thanks, and yea that'd suck.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

yeah it blows, but i found such agood streaming site. its amazing


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

"If there is no deal by the end of next season, they will take legal action to get out of the deal."

Not what I want to hear. I want to hear before the beginning of next season. Watching games on my laptop is starting to get old. I hardly bother even streaming the games anymore.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

So, why starve out the fans who don't have, can't get, don't want Comcast for another full season before you take action? 

As a die hard fan who fits the above description, here's my advice to Mr. Miller and the rest of the Blazer's brass (Paul Allen, that means YOU):

If by opening day 2008-09 Comcast has not struck a deal with the other providers, set up a legal defense fund for the purpose of forcing Comcast into FCC mandated legally binding arbitration.

The prior FCC ruling states that Comcast must offer their regional sports broadcasting to other providers at fair and reasonable rates. If they don't, they can be forced into binding arbitration. However, a lawsuit by one, or more, of their competitors is required to trigger arbitration. Lawsuits are expensive, and I suspect Comcast has deeper pockets than DirecTV or Dish. 

So, after a year of this nonsense from Comcast, I think the Blazers funding a lawsuit by DirecTV/Dish/Charter would be a huge PR win for the Blazers. And I also think the threat of such a suit may be just the incentive Comcast needs to get them negotiating in earnest with the satellite providers.

So, please Mr Miller (and Mr. Allen) don't let Comcast continue to screw your loyal fan base for another season before you take action. In spite of this bogus deal and Comcast's greed that has kept us from seeing most of the games on TV this year, we have stuck by and supported the team. We don't deserve another season of being frozen out of the majority of the televised games. Comcast has had plenty of time to negotiate and has deliberately chosen not to do so. It's up to you to force them to honor the spirit of the contract they signed with you 10 months ago. Don't make us wait any longer.

BNM


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

As a fan of three and a half decades, I feel pretty much like a doormat in this situation.

To miss next year, which is going to be quite exciting for the few who witness it, will probably be the last straw for me.

I can only take so much abuse.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

Now CSN is not really Comcast correct? I mean it is related, but these decisions are being made up here in the great NW, not in Philly.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Did anybody say anything about the poor picture quality that channel has as well? I have gone over to my buddies to watch it on his comast hookup and the picture is as bad as it gets. Guys are so blurry you can hardly tell who they are until they zoom in.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

hasoos said:


> Did anybody say anything about the poor picture quality that channel has as well? I have gone over to my buddies to watch it on his comast hookup and the picture is as bad as it gets. Guys are so blurry you can hardly tell who they are until they zoom in.



i only notice that on non-hd games....but yeah, its bad.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

"End of next season" is absurd. It must be a negotiating position. Maybe Blazer management (Miller) told Comcast, do it by the start of the season or we'll make your broadcasts difficult. (Difficulties can be created.) But we'll announce to the media that our deadline is the end of next season, or subcontractors will negotiate hardball with you (Comcast) throughout the summer, knowing the true deadline, and deals won't be made in time.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Hap said:


> But I've said it before, I've stopped caring about games being on tv.



I actually forgot there was a game last night. Had "movie night" with the wife and kiddos instead, woke up and got the paper, and saw that the Blazers had beat Minnesota. If I don't have tickets to games, at this point I really don't care to watch or listen. And last night, it was totally off of my radar. Oh well...


----------



## DucRider (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll give up DirectTV when comcast is dead.


----------



## jungldweller (Sep 29, 2004)

Funny story:

I'm in Medford working, and I inquire about local sports bars so that I can watch the Blazers/Suns game, knowing there is no Comcast here and that even though I'm in Oregon there is no local channel to broadcast the game. The "sports bars" here in this gateway to hell have ESPN and TNT, which of course every hotel and residential cable company have, and when asked, the staff at these "sports bars" were not familiar with NBA League Pass or anything that resembled finding a game not on a major network. 

So not wanting to eat crappy bar food at Lava Lanes while watching the Rockets win streak get broken, we decide to go to a chain restaurant for better food, knowing I can at least see the TNT game and eat better food, when the most staggering fact hit me like a brick wall: The Outback Steakhouse in Medford doesn't even have TNT. This fact seems more criminal than broadcasting sports not in HD, but I persist, and finally am able to speak to a male Manager with some knowledge of sports and technology. I then find out that TNT, in what I believe is the 3rd largest "city" in Oregon, is an added pay channel in restaurants. I am baffled, irritated, and feeling fortunate that, even though Comcast and the Blazers have given us a horrible TV deal, I don't live in F'ING MEDFORD OREGON!!!!!!

hope you enjoyed my story, and with the improvement of our team and the addition of Oden this shouldn't be an issue after this year...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

jungldweller said:


> I then find out that TNT, in what I believe is the 3rd largest "city" in Oregon, is an added pay channel in restaurants. I am baffled, irritated, and feeling fortunate that, even though Comcast and the Blazers have given us a horrible TV deal, I don't live in F'ING MEDFORD OREGON!!!!!!
> 
> hope you enjoyed my story, and with the improvement of our team and the addition of Oden this shouldn't be an issue after this year...


I can say this without even looking, but Medford is not the 3rd largest city in Oregon.

With looking, it's 8th, barely behind Bend.

1	Portland	537,081
2	Salem	152,239
3	Eugene	146,356
4	Gresham	97,105
5	Beaverton	89,643
6	Hillsboro	87,732
7	Bend	71,892
8	Medford	71,168
9	Springfield	55,848
10	Corvallis	49,807
11	Tigard	49,100
12	Albany	46,213
13	Aloha	46,000

at least, according to http://www.citypopulation.de/USA-Oregon.html

Not taking away from your point, but it's not like Medford is a huge metropolis.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

I laughed when you mentioned Lava Lanes. I live in an apartment complex directly behind it. I believe you were in the bar section, called O'Donnely's or something. I think the issue with restaurants having to pay for TNT is because it's not included in basic cable here. They restructured the channels recently, now people with basic get the local channels and like ten public access channels, gotta love one cable company having a chokehold on an area.

I love living here, but being a Blazer fan down here suuuuucks. A lot of people complain about not getting Blazers games on their satellite provider, and it's a valid complaint. We have Charter down here, so it's not even a possibility for us to get Comcast Sportsnet. Oh yeah, Charter doesn't offer NBA League Pass either, so that's out. There are other ways to watch the games, but I get tired of sitting in my computer chair watching the game on my monitor. I have a beautiful 42" HD television that I"d like to watch a game or two on. We do get the KGW games down here, but the picture quality is AWFUL. Looks like someone is feeding the video off their camera phone.

Oh well, all I can say is that they better get this deal figured out before next season.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Consumer reports ratings of digital TV Service: (from this month)

1. Verizon FiOS
2. DirecTV
3. Bright House
4. Dish
5. Cox
6. Insight
7. Cablevision
8. RCN
9. Time Warner
10. Comcast
11. Charter
12. Mediacom

Yikes. Charter not only doesn't get the Blazers... 


I can still say... I am very happpy I switched to FiOS (to see Blazers) I know that is not an option for most people... and the ones who have it is also have access to Comcast. 

I believe Comcast knows the huge demand Oden will bring to the Blazers next year... and they are going to wait it out.


----------



## jungldweller (Sep 29, 2004)

Good point about population - I was lumping the Portland suburbs together - which if you take those out leaves Medford 4th behind Bend. (that's a very recent change) Bottom line is there was a time not long ago that you could watch most Blazer games anywhere in the state - mostly free. I hope there are changes for next year - I have season tickets but am on the road for work about 1 week a month - not to mention I have Directv and will not switch to Comcast no matter what and FiOS is not an option in my neighborhood. Kevin, Larry, Paul, please help!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Funny story:
> 
> I'm in Medford working, and I inquire about local sports bars so that I can watch the Blazers/Suns game, knowing there is no Comcast here and that even though I'm in Oregon there is no local channel to broadcast the game. The "sports bars" here in this gateway to hell have ESPN and TNT, which of course every hotel and residential cable company have, and when asked, the staff at these "sports bars" were not familiar with NBA League Pass or anything that resembled finding a game not on a major network.
> 
> ...


great story man. I enjoyed that. 



> Consumer reports ratings of digital TV Service: (from this month)
> 
> 1. Verizon FiOS
> 2. DirecTV
> ...


wow, sweet. So i got Fios about 2 weeks ago. And for a while it was horrible, our connection was bad so more htan 50% of the time, all of the TVs in the house were just black. And our internet was down. I was about to switch to comcast, but we called them and they sent someone over. They replaced everything and now all the TVs work perfect. Its safe to say i LOVE Fios if everything works well. Its beautiful.

Order Fios, then get the sports package (that adds like NBAtv and all the FSN channels) and then get the DVR for recording on the TV, which comes in useful if you are gonna miss a game. Its pretty cheap. Fios was only like 4$ more a month than our regular cable we were doing. As soon as we found that out, it was peace out reg. cable.

I love FIOS. I wasn't gonna get it until they got comcast though. No way in hell. But i'm very happy with it.


----------



## taterz (Sep 14, 2007)

The only thing this comcast fiasco has done is make me not want to ever sign up with anything associated with them. Im stubborn like that, I go to the bar for every game I want to see now and I spend 10x more of food and beer than I would for their TV.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> I can say this without even looking, but Medford is not the 3rd largest city in Oregon.
> 
> With looking, it's 8th, barely behind Bend.
> 
> ...


399 Troutdale 15,029 & 1 HOWIE.......I get TNT! :biggrin:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Stevenson said:


> Blazer President Larry Miller and the media team met before the game tonight with some season ticket holders to talk about the impasse with Comcast and Dish/Direct. I was there, here's a report:
> 
> (snip)


Thanks for the recap.

I was suppose to go to this meeting, but my health kept me from making it. I was really disappointed I wasn't able to make it so the recap is really nice.

If they let Comcast know they have until the end of the next season Comcast most likely will just wait until near the deadline before making a deal hoping that many fans will not want to miss the games another year especially with Oden playing next year. So I agree with others that said they should demand a deal by the beginning of the season or bring court action.

Now some has said that Comcast has to deal with the satellite providers, but I read this:



> In Philadelphia, Comcast distributes the signal only by land line. By doing so, it is able to avoid an FCC regulation that requires most television channels to be offered to direct broadcast satellite companies.


That's from a Wikipedia article. I've heard that the info on their pages are not always acurate, but if true that would explain why ComcastNW made a deal with Verizon cable, a ground network, but not with any of the satellite networks.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Verizon isn't even a blip on Comcast's radar yet... I am sure that by given a deal to them they think they are diverting a few customers away from Dish/Direct... which are on their radar.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Paxil said:


> Verizon isn't even a blip on Comcast's radar yet... I am sure that by given a deal to them they think they are diverting a few customers away from Dish/Direct... which are on their radar.


Exactly.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Good news for Comcast subscribers:



> Saturday, April 05, 2008
> The Columbian
> 
> Comcast Corp., Clark County’s cable television provider, is adding 11 high-definition channels to its lineup and eliminating ShopNBC from its nondigital tier effective May 1.
> ...


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

OK Fios isn't that great. Their service isn't great, but meh, gets over it. I got it over a month ago and they STILL haven't gotten the DVR to me yet. They said mid April....

anyway, also, the sports package doesn't have NBAtv. There is no way to get NBAtv on Fios, which is retarded, imo.

Just stuff you should know.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> Good news for Comcast subscribers:



Congrats Comcast, only 50 or so HD channels behind DirectTV now....


----------

